# 7117 differential gears



## Tetto (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello folks,

My 7117 with KT 17 engine has grenaded the rear differential. I'm looking for the welded on hub outer and inner gears. I'd like used, don't want to spend $300+ for new parts. Any ideas where i can call or contact some graveyards around the nation?

Thanks!

Tetto


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Www.sandylakeimp.com may have the differentials as they do stock some old parts. Call them and talk to Brenda. She is a restorer and enthusiast and is very knowledgable of these older tractors.


----------



## Tetto (Jul 15, 2012)

skunkhome said:


> Www.sandylakeimp.com may have the differentials as they do stock some old parts. Call them and talk to Brenda. She is a restorer and enthusiast and is very knowledgable of these older tractors.


Thank you for the tip! I'll give them a call today.


----------



## Cummins-dodge (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a hydro unit and trans also have limit slip diffs laying around


----------



## Tetto (Jul 15, 2012)

Cummins-dodge said:


> I have a hydro unit and trans also have limit slip diffs laying around


I found two in PA, what years are yours and how much?


----------

